
Unity CEO Promises ‘Uninterrupted Service’ in Wake of iPhone OS 4.0 TOS Change - barredo
http://fingergaming.com/2010/04/13/unity-ceo-promises-uninterrupted-service-in-wake-of-iphone-os-4-0-tos-change/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fingergaming+%28FingerGaming%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
tomh-
This is a very misleading title, the CEO of Unity didn't promise
'Uninterrupted Service'

The only thing he said was:

 _We have a great relationship with Apple and will do everything we can to
comply with Apple’s TOS (also, these are ‘beta TOS’, and these easily get
changed) so that we can provide uninterrupted service to our more than 120K
users._

Which means he will do everything they _can_ to comply..the final decision is
still in Apple's hands.

~~~
barredo
Well, that is a promise.

Edit because of downvoting:

I'm no expert in English but it seems that
<http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=promise> defines _promise_ as _a
verbal commitment by one person to another agreeing to do (or not to do)
something in the future_

Which is what Unity developers just did.

~~~
jeremymcanally
The operative words being "everything we can." If they _can't_ offer that,
then they can't. It's a contingency guarantee, not a promise.

------
SamAtt
And I promise a million dollars to everyone who up votes this
comment...doesn't mean I can actually do it. All this article says is the CEO
of the company doesn't think Apple will shut them down but it notably stops
short of saying they've gotten any guarantees from Apple to that effect.

So it basically says nothing of substance.

------
asnyder
I don't understand. 3.3.1 is very clear, is Apple allowed to pick and choose
whom they want to enforce that clause on?

~~~
andreyf
_is Apple allowed to pick and choose whom they want to enforce that clause
on?_

Of course they are. And as long as your interests are aligned with that of
Apple (making high quality apps and selling them for lots of $), they'll keep
being approved.

~~~
barrkel
High quality apps that make lots of $ is not enough. The clause isn't about
quality. You need to not be competing in a strategically important area to
Apple, and the $ amount must exceed Apple's estimation of its opportunity
costs of letting you proceed and potentially not doing something else.

What I think this clause indicates is that Apple believes competition at the
API and language level is strategically important. Otherwise it wouldn't have
been worded the way it is.

What I personally believe is that Apple wants to do a Microsoft the way MS did
back in the 90s. Apple wants to lock developers in by forcing them to rely on
Apple APIs, and not get creative with the language to evade those APIs.

------
steve19
List of apps that use Unity (and other non C/C++/Obj-C/JS languages):

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApLAS6djiVwydGhJMmh...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApLAS6djiVwydGhJMmh1YjYwb0QzUDl6dEVzV1hwVnc&hl=en)

------
matthew-wegner
Here's David's full post about it on the Unity blog:
[http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/04/10/unity-and-the-iphone-
os-...](http://blogs.unity3d.com/2010/04/10/unity-and-the-iphone-os-4-0/)

